# Milwaukee super hawg



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it worth the $300?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I swear my the reg hole hawg.. the thing is a beast and is well worth the money.. not sure about the new "super model"


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I paid $500 for mine which was recently stolen. Now I'm using a Makita hogg.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What I don't like about the super model is there is no handle like the regular model.. but rpm's are 1750 for super and 1200 on standard.. high speed..

That handle gives you more control.. that is the only model I can remember using going back (25)+ years..

Handle has multiple positions for comfort..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Dewalt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHAtAVbTFf8


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Is it worth the $300?


Yes but be careful it will rip your arms off.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Super Hawg's been out a good many years. Something in my memory banks makes me think it has a clutch?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The Super Hawg's been out a good many years. Something in my memory banks makes me think it has a clutch?


No clutch,I wish it did though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Had to look it up now: MILWAUKEE 1680-21 SUPER-HAWG 1/2"ANGLE DRILL W/CLUTCH


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

yes there are great!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Had to look it up now: MILWAUKEE 1680-21 SUPER-HAWG 1/2"ANGLE DRILL W/CLUTCH


Ahh-Haa!..:laughing:

I did not know that I have the 1680-20 and it does have the clutch in low speed only..:thumbsup:


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Milwaukee is crap now, all their JUNK is made in China now


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Archania said:


> Milwaukee is crap now, all their JUNK is made in China now


Get used to it.. they already own this county and have work crews taking jobs away from American companies here on this side of the ocean also..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have two hole hogs, but if you can find one of these, they're just as strong in low gear, but actually faster than a holehawg in high gear. With a new naileater, it will drill studs as fast as you can walk.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have seen MANY Hole Hawg gear failures. I have yet to see one Super Hawg failure. 

I have one and love it, although I only use it on wood framed rough-ins. It's not worth dragging it out for small jobs where a battery drill will work fine for a few holes.

NOT all Milwaukee is chinese crap. Only some of it.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes but be careful it will rip your arms off.:laughing:


Yeah probably why I'll never use a drill that strong for hole saws, augers, etc. unless it has a clutch...

...I've got a 1971 Black and Decker, low RMP drill that I inherited from my dad. I've personally seen it break a set of arms, though before my time a couple of other guys have had their forearms snapped like twigs by it.

I only use it for mixing material i.e. mortar, grout, plaster, etc. Only applications where the worst that can happen is that I can't hold the bucket the material is in and it spins causing a nasty mess.




Archania said:


> Milwaukee is crap now, all their JUNK is made in China now


Every time I hear a Canadian or American gripe about China's products I think of this saying....

"When the finger points to the moon. The imbecile stares at the finger."


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Archania said:


> Milwaukee is crap now, all their JUNK is made in China now


There's plenty of junk made in the US of A as well, but I'm not paying a premium for it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it is well worth it, I was using a normal right angle drill previously. Using a 4" holesaw for a bath exhaust that thing would bind up and twist your arms, smash knuckles, etc. This super hawg has enough power , leverage that a 4" saw will just cut right on through without stopping. It is a LOT faster than anything else I have used. 

When drilling studs, I use the greenlee 18" bit that has the replacable carbide tip. Love that too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I think it is well worth it, I was using a normal right angle drill previously. Using a 4" holesaw for a bath exhaust that thing would bind up and twist your arms, smash knuckles, etc. This super hawg has enough power , leverage that a 4" saw will just cut right on through without stopping. It is a LOT faster than anything else I have used.
> 
> When drilling studs, I use the greenlee 18" bit that has the replacable carbide tip. Love that too.


That sounds like a good drill bit I'm going to pick one up and try it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

Archania said:


> Milwaukee is crap now, all their JUNK is made in China now


Would you rather it was made by a bunch of lazy union workers?


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

bobmarlon said:


> Would you rather it was made by a bunch of lazy union workers?


Bingo.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

What are you using it for?

If you're making holes in wood, consider this:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/...x-high-torque-impact-wrench-bare-tool/2665-20


NO twisting felt in your hand; no more broken arms.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got a Hole Hawg that I would let go cheaply. No clutch etc. From what I've heard, the Super Hawg is the way to go. I mostly use cordless tools though anymore. For drilling holes in studs and floor joists, I like my Milwaukee D-Handle with the extension and the 45 degree drive coupled with the Greenlee Nail-Eater with the replaceable tip. :yes::yes:


----------

